# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Μικρό μέγεθος για την ηλικία lovebird

## budgie98

Καλησπέρα παιδια
Τα lovebird έχουν φωλια με δυο μικρά 15 και 14 ημερών...παρατήρησε ψάχνωντας στο Ίντερνετ οτι για τις 15 μερες τους έχουν μικρο μέγεθος ( :winky: . Σαν να εχουν μείνει πίσω στην ανάπτυξη τους.Αποτην πρώτη μετα τους Βαρ καθημερινά εκτός απο τους σπόρους και αυγό βραστο, αυγοτροφη και μιλλετ. Τι λέτε να παίζει;ο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μία φωτογραφία των μικρών θα βοηθούσε πολύ για να δούμε αν όντως έχουν μείνει πίσω. Οι γονείς τα ταίζουν τακτικά;

----------


## Efthimis98

Επίσης να δίνεις καλά πλυμένα και στεγνωμένα λαχανικά και χορταρικά συν των άλλων που δίνεις. Αν όντως είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, ίσως χρειαστεί να ταΐσεις συνδυαστικά.
Βάλε όμως μία φωτογραφία όπως λέει η Κωνσταντίνα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Συμπληρωματικά με όσα αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω , έλεγξε και τη φωλιά για τυχόν παράσιτα !  :winky:

----------


## budgie98

Ειμαι απο κινητο και δεν ξερω πως να ανεβάσω...να σας πω την αληθεια δεν εχω παρακολουθήσει ποσό συχνά ταΐζονται αφου λείπω μεχρι το μεσημέρι και τα εχω την κουζίνα...τι λαχανικά να βάλω για παράδειγμα;παράσιτα;πως τα βρίσκω;

----------


## Efthimis98

Φωτογραφίες μπορείς να δεις εδώ πως θα ανεβάσεις: Ανεβασμα φωτογραφιών απο συσκευες android
Τη λίστα με τα κυριότερα μπορείς να τη δεις εδώ: Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

Επίσης, γενικά για τη διατροφή των Lovebird υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο, αναλυτικότατο άρθρο: H διατροφή των παπαγάλων Budgie. Αν και είναι για τα Budgie, ισχύει και για τα Lovebird.

Απλά ελέγχεις τη φωλιά για τυχόν μαύρες ή κόκκινες κουκκίδες, πάνω στα πουλιά ή κάτω από το υλικό. Επίσης, βάλε ένα λευκό χαρτί διπλωμένο στα κάγκελα όλο το βράδυ και το πρωί δες αν έχει τίποτα πάνω του.

----------


## budgie98

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πράγματι φαίνονται πολύ μικρά για την ηλικία τους και τα ποδαράκια τους φαίνεται να έχουν θέμα. Δεν στέκονται σωστά ώστε να υποστηρίζουν το σώμα τους Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs. Ίσως και αυτό να είναι το πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορούν να κάτσουν στη σωστή στάση για να ταιστούν σωστά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Κωνσταντίνα! Επίσης, έχεις εμπειρία με τάισμα στο χέρι;

----------


## budgie98

Οχι δυστυχώς...πρώτη φορα κανω γεννά λοβμπιρντ...μονο καναρίνια είχα τόσα χρόνια

----------


## budgie98

Πείτε μου πως πρπει να κινηθώ...έχει ηδη χαθεί ένα ειναι κριμα μετα αποτ όσες μερες να χάσω και τα αλλά δυο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αρχικά διάβασε το άρθρο που σου παρέθεσα και δέσε τα ποδαράκια των μωρών για να λάβει το σώμα τους τη σωστή στάση. Προσπάθησε να βάλεις λίγο πριονίδι στη φωλιά για να μην γλυστράνε τα ποδαράκια. Να έχουν σίγουρα σουπιοκόκκαλο και βραστό αυγουλάκι. Σε ένα καναρινάκι μου που είχε θέματα ανάπτυξης έδινα και καρνιτίνη αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τη δοσολογία. Θα κοιτάξω να σου πω. 
Διάβασε και το άρθρο για το τάισμα των νεοσσών στο χέρι να κάνεις και εσύ κάποια συμπληρωματικά ταίσματα αν δεν πάρουν τα πάνω τους με όλα τα παραπάνω. Μην προσπαθήσεις ποτέ να ταίσεις μεγάλη ποσότητα για να πάρουν βάρος, γιατί τους δημιουργεί μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα. Πάντα κάτω από το 10% του συνολικού τους βάρους. Πάρε μία ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά κουζίνας να τα ζυγίζεις κάθε πρωί πριν το πρώτο τάισμα για να βλέπεις αν παίρνουν ή χάνουν βάρος.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πέθανε; Και τα άλλα δύο είναι υποανάπτυκτα... δεν βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα.
Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι πως οι γονείς δεν ταΐζουν επαρκώς. Εγώ κρίνω απαραίτητο το τάισμα από εσένα, αφού συμβουλευτείς αυτό το άρθρο: Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding). Αναφέρει τα πάντα λεπτομερέστατα. Αναφέρεται στα Cockatiel, αλλά γενικός κανόνας, επισημαίνεται και μέσα, είναι να ταΐζεις κάθε μωρό το 10% του πρωινού βάρους του. Θέλει προσοχή σε όλες τις παραμέτρους που αναφέρονται. Επίσης, πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις και αυτή την τεχνική γιατί οι παπαγάλοι σου μου φαίνονται και εμένα πως έχουν splayed legs. Εδώ θα διαβάσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες: Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs.

Αυτή είναι η δική μου γνώμη. Οι γονείς ζεσταίνουν τα μωρά;

ΥΓ: Γράφαμε μαζί Κωνσταντίνα  :winky:

----------


## budgie98

Ωραια σας ευχαριστώ πάρκα πολυ για τις συμβουλές σας...αυριο πρωι δένω τα ποδια τους όπως λεει στο άρθρο με την ταινία...και τωρα στο θεμα ταΐσματος...εγω παω σχολείο...ναι μεν θα σηκώνομαι λιγο πιο πριν να τα ταΐζω αλλά τις 7 ωρες που θα λείπω τι γινεται;και επειδή ειμαι Τρίτη λυκείου παίζουν και τα φροντιστήρια...πόσες φορές ειναι το λιγότερο που χρειάζονται για τάισμα;και που βρίσκω τροφές σύριγγες;ζυγαριά εχω
Σημερα που άνοιξα την φωλιά το μικρο το ένα σαν να έτρεμε σημαίνει οτι δεν τα ζεσταίνουν;παντως η θυλάκια ειναι την περισσότερη μερα μέσα στην φωλιά

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί και εγώ πέρυσι έδινα... ευτυχώς δεν χρειάζεται να ξανά περάσω την ίδια διαδικασία! Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά, καλό κουράγιο και μην τα παρατάς ποτέ!

Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμη, βλέπεις στο λαιμό τους κάτι σαν μπαλονάκι φουσκωμένο με τροφή (συνήθως φαίνεται σαν κίτρινη μάζα) ; Είναι αρκετά φουσκωμένο ή ελάχιστα. 
Πρέπει σίγουρα κάποιος δικός σου να αναλάβει όταν θα λείπεις. 


Αυτός είναι ένας πίνακας που βρήκα με μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση. Εσένα είναι 2 εβδομάδων περίπου οπότε χρειάζονται τέσσερις φορές τάισμα, στις ώρες που αναγράφονται, δηλ. 6:30 π.μ., 12:00 π.μ., 6:00 μ.μ. και 11:00 μ.μ. .




> Age of Baby
> Times
> Formula Consistency
> Amounts
> 
> 2-3 weeks
> 6:30 am, 12:00 pm, 6:00 pm,  11:00 pm
> Thin
> 4 - 6 cc's
> ...



Πάρε μία σύριγγα και ταΐζεις πάντα από δεξιά, όπως σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία. Προσοχή στην θερμοκρασία, όχι πολύ ζεστή ούτε πολύ κρύα. Όση αναγράφεται, δηλαδή για αυτή την ηλικία από 2 μέχρι 3 εβδομάδων είναι από 31 έως και 37 oC.




>

----------


## Efthimis98

Πες μου μόνο, τα ζεσταίνουν οι γονείς τους;
Κρέμα μπορείς να προμηθευτείς από οποιοδήποτε pet shop. Καλή θεωρείται η Kaytee Exact και βγαίνει νομίζω σε διάφορες ποσότητες ανάλογα με το πόσο χρειάζεσαι, χωρίς όμως να ξέρω, γιατί αν ανοιχτοί πρέπει σε λίγο καιρό να καταναλωθεί.

----------


## jk21

Kωστα τι αυγοτροφη τα ταιζεις; 

θελω να πας φαρμακειο και να παρες καποιο σκευασμα l carnitine 

του 1 γρ ή των 2 γρ καρνιτινης ανα μπουκαλακι (οτι βρεις και οποια μαρκα βρεις ) και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml για να παιρνεις απο το μπουκαλακι τη δοσολογια 

θα δινεις 0.5 ml στα 100 νερου για σκευασμα του 1 γρ ή 0.25 ml στα 100 νερου για σκευασμα των 2 γρ 


http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../levocarnitine

επισης αν δεν εχεις αλλο συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου , παρε αυτο απο φαρμακειο (με τις λιγοτερες ταμπλετες αν βρεις )

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...alcium#content

και στο ιδιο διαλυμα των 100 ml διελυε και το 1 / 8 του  αναβραζοντος δισκιου (σπασε ενα κομματι με μαχαιρακι )




Θα δινεις στους γονεις να πινουν στην ποτιστρα και θα σταζεις στο στομα των μικρων απο μια σταγονα καθε τοσο ή αν ζητανε περισσοτερο και λιγο πιο πολυ 


Θα πρεπει να μου πεις για την αυγοτροφη , γιατι θελω και εκει να δουμε πως θα την διαμορφωσουμε και το ποσο ειναι επαρκης σαν υλικα . θελω επισης να ταιζεις καθε τοσο οσο μπορεις , αραιωμενο κροκο απο αυγο που εχεις βρασει 15 λεπτα , τον οποιο θα αραιωνεις με χλιαρο διαλυμα σαν αυτο που περιεγραψα πιο πανω (εχει σημασια να ειναι μεταξυ 36 με 40 βαθμους , οχι πανω οχι κατω οταν το δινεις στα μικρα )

----------


## jk21

αν παρεις κρεμα ,να δινεις μια κρεμα , μια κροκο φτιαγμενα με το διαλυμα που ειπα

----------


## Cristina

Θα ζεστάνεις το νερό για την παρασκευή της κρεμας,  που θα βρεις σε πετσοπ, σε ένα μπρικάκι και θα μετράς την θερμοκρασία με τι θερμόμετρο  για να είσαι σίγουρος για την θερμοκρασία.
Εγω που τάισα με κρέμα , δεν είχα εμπειρία και τα κατάφερα. Υπάρχουν ειδικές σύριγγες για τάισμα αλλα έναν δεν βρεις, καν'το με κανονική σύριγγα, μόνο να καθαριζεις καλά τα υπολείμματα. 
Θελουν και θέρμανση. Αναγκαστικά τα έβγαλα τα δικα μου από την φωλιά, γιατί τα τσίμπαγε ο αρσενικός και έκανα ένα αυτοσχέδιο brooder.

----------


## budgie98

Να πω την αληθεια δεν ειναι συνέχεια κίτρινος γιατί το κοιτάω άνα τωρα χρονικά διαστήματα τον προλοβο...σημερα για παράδειγμα άνοιξα τέσσερις φορές την φωλιά για να δω τι παίζει και τις δυο μονο φαινόταν φουσκωμένος ο πρόβολος...
Η θηλυκιά σχεδόν όλη μερα ειναι μέσα λογικα για να κάθεται μέσα τα ζεσταίνει....αλλά σημερα μου φάνηκε το ένα σαν να έτρεμε

----------


## budgie98

Αυγοτροφή επειδή στα πετ σοπ πουλούσαν μόνο του ενός κιλού και ήταν πολύ, αφού λήγει, έφτιαξα μια μόνος μου που είδα στο Ίντερνετ... είναι 1 αυγό βραστό αλεσμένο με το τσόφλι, ρίγανη, φρυγανιά τριμμένη σε σκόνη σχεδόν και λίγο μέλι... δηλαδή εκτός από την κρέμα να κάνω και αυτό με το αυγό;

Σκέφτομαι να παραγγείλω αυτή την κρέμα που μου είπες Ευθύμη. Βασικά την παραγγέλνω τώρα!

----------


## Efthimis98

*Και λίγες ακόμη πληροφορίες:*

Θερμοκρασίες ανάλογα με την ηλικία σε οC.

2-3 εβδομάδες, 31 με 36-37 οC
4-5 εβδομάδες, 27-28 με 31 οC
6 εβδομάδα, 25-26 με 27-28 οC
7-8 εβδομάδες, 21-22 οC ή σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου

Θα πατάς τη σύριγγα λίγο λίγο ώστε τα μικρά να προλαβαίνουν να την καταπίνουν και να μην πνιγούν. Επίσης μην πιέζεις πολύ αργά την σύριγγα γιατί θα συσσωρευτεί αέρας. Όση βγαίνει εκτός τη σκουπίζεις για να μην ξεραθεί και κολλήσει πάνω στο νεοσσό και μελλοντικά στο φτέρωμα του. Καθαρίζει δύσκολα. Φτιάχνεις σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες την κρέμα που αναγράφονται πάνω στη συσκευασία και πετάς όση περισσεύει. Δεν κάνει να ξανά χρησιμοποιηθεί εφόσον κρυώσει. 

Ακούγεται δύσκολο αλλά όταν το συνηθίσεις θα σου είναι παιχνιδάκι.

Αν το αποφασίσεις θα σου γράψω και άλλα, αν και το άρθρο τα λέει πολύ αναλυτικά.

----------


## budgie98

Μόλις παρήγγειλα την κρέμα μεθαύριο πιστεύω θα είναι εδώ... εγώ μέχρι να έρθει η κρέμα να τα ταΐσω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Efthimis98

Κάνε αυτά που σου ανέφερε ο Δημήτρης. Αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζεται κρέμα, δεν μπορούν να τη βγάλουν έτσι για τόσες εβδομάδες μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν. Συνδυαστικά είναι προτιμότερο. Εφόσον ζεσταίνουν οι γονείς εγώ θα τα άφηνα στους γονείς να τα ζεσταίνουν και θα τάιζα απλά. Αλλά αυτό μέχρι να βγάλουν λίγα φτερά και να κρατούν μόνα τους τη θερμοκρασία. Μετά θα τα έπαιρνα εξ ολοκλήρου γιατί η συμπεριφορά των γονιών είναι απρόβλεπτη, ακόμη και αν τάιζαν αυτοί μόνοι τους τα μικρά, πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν πολύ συμμετέχουν. 

Για αρχή, βοήθησε τους λίγο, ταΐζοντας τα και αφήνοντάς τα στη φωλιά. Μπορεί να κουράστηκαν και να αποθαρρύνθηκαν επειδή τα μικρά δεν αναπτύσσονταν σωστά. Να παρακολουθείς αν γεμίζουν οι πρόλοβοι τους.

----------


## budgie98

Ωραία σε ευχαριστώ πολύ... αύριο όπως βλέπω έχω μακρύ δρόμο... να τους φτιάξω τα πόδια, να πάω στο φαρμακείο για το συμπλήρωμα... τέλειααα. Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία θα ρωτήσω. Αύριο θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες κοντινές των μικρών.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά! Πάντως μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις τα ταΐσματα τις ώρες που σε βολεύουν. Ο κάθε εκτροφέας προτείνει και διαφοροποιημένες ώρες, λίγο.




>

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για αρχή επειδή είναι τόσο πίσω στην ανάπτυξη καλό θα ήταν να ταίζονται συχνότερα από το προτεινόμενο της ηλικίας τους. Επίσης πολύ προσοχή από το βραδινό στο πρωινό τάισμα ο προλοβός να έχει αδειάσει εντελώς.

----------


## jk21

η αυγοτροφη που δινεις , ειναι οκ απλα μεχρι να αναπτυχθουν καλα τα μικρα , θα δινεις δυο κροκους αυγων και οχι ενα πληρες αυγο (ενας κροκος επιπλεον αντι το ασπραδι ) και αν δεν λασπωνει , θα βαζεις και τριτο κροκο .Το μελι θα το διαλυεις για να το αναμιξεις , σε ελαχιστο νερο (ουτε 5 ml ) στο οποιο θα εχεις ριξει καρνιτινη και ασβεστιο απο αυτα που σου ειπα οσο θα εβαζες σε 100 ml νερου . Την κρεμα θα την ετοιμαζεις επισης με παρομοιο διαλυμα συμπληρωματων καρνιτινης ασβεστιου με νερο .Ειναι κρισιμο να δινονται και τα δυο για να ενισχυσουμε την μειωμενη αναπτυξη τους για καποιο διαστημα .Αν παρατηρησεις οτι οι γονεις ταιζουν αρκετα την αυγοτροφη  , να δινεις σχετικα αραια και παντα οταν για μιση μια ωρα βλεπεις αδειο εντελως προλοβο

----------


## budgie98

Παιδιά σημερα έδεσα τα ποδια απο τα μικρά τωρα το απόγευμα θα παω να παρω τις σταγόνες και αυριο ερχεται η κρέμα...τωρα που άνοιξα την φωλιά ηταν ταϊσμένα ενώ το μεσημέρι που έφτιαξα τα ποδια τους οχι

----------


## Efthimis98

Προφανώς ταΐζουν οι γονείς αλλά όχι επαρκώς για αυτό έμειναν πίσω στην ανάπτυξη. Πώς τα βλέπεις τα μικρά;

----------


## budgie98

Όπως όλες τις μερες...το πιο μικρο έβγαλε αυτο απο τα ποδια του και θα το ξανα βάλω...βασικα τα ποδια του ειναι πολυ μικρά 
 αφου να φανταςτεις τα "δάχτυλα" όσα που φαίνονται

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι, καταλαβαίνω. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί δεν είχαν στρώσει επαρκώς υλικό κάτω στη φωλιά. Έπρεπε να είχες δώσει λευκή κόλλα Α4, το θηλυκό θα την έκανε λωρίδες πολλές και θα τις κουβαλούσε στη φωλιά με τον ιδιαίτερο τρόπο της. Αλλά τώρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις. Καλύτερα Κώστα όσο πιο νωρίς τόσο πιο αποτελεσματική θα είναι η μέθοδος και άρα μικρότερο το πρόβλημα μελλοντικά. Με αυτά είδες να ταΐζονται καθόλου; (γιατί μπορεί να προσπαθήσουν οι γονείς να τα αφαιρέσουν ή να σταματήσουν και τελείως να ταΐζουν, είναι ανάλογα με το κάθε παπαγάλο)

----------


## budgie98

Οταν άρχιζαν να κάνουν την φώκια σχεδόν κάθε μερα τους έβαζα δυο λευκές κόλλες αλλά μόλις γέννησε το πρώτο αβγό τα πέταγε όλα έξω...άφησα πολυ ελάχιστο μέσα στην φωλιά..το μεγαλύτερο το κράτησε μεχρι το βραδυ και οταν τα κοίταξα τελευταια φορα είχε φαγητο στον προλοβο αρκετό...ηταν φουσκωμένος....Αυριο που εχω περισσότερο χρόνο που θα τα ταΐσω κιόλας θα το φτιάξω καλυτερα το θεμα με τα ποδια τους...Μπορω να πω παντως ουι άλλαξε κατευθείαν η στάση του σώματος του...του μεγαλύτερου που το παρατήρησα κιόλας...σήκωνε και το κεφαλι για φαγητο κατι που δεν ειά ξαναπαρατηρησει τόσο καιρο

----------


## budgie98

Σημερα τάισα με την κρέμα τα μικρά....οταν τα τάισα ο πρόλοβος ηταν άδειος και μπορω να πω οτι έφαγαν σχετικά αρκετά...δεν τους έδωσα πολυ επειδή δεν ήξερα το πρωινό βάρος....ζωηρεψαν κατευθείαν....τους ξανα έφτιαξα τα ποδια αλλά η θηλυκιά το βγάζει; τι αν κανω γιαυτο; μα το αφήσω λίγες μερες να αναπτυχθούν λιγο περισσότερο;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι σύνηθες οι γονείς να τα βγάζουν. Συνέχισε να το βάζεις γιατί όσο περνά ο καιρός, τόσο πιο δύσκολο θα είναι να φτιάξουν τα ποδαράκια τους.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ χάρηκα με τα νέα σου Κώστα, πραγματικά! Συνέχισε να ταΐζεις σε καθημερινή βάση και όλα θα πάνε καλά. Νια, δίκιο έχει η Κωνσταντίνα, κάνε το ξανά και αν μπορείς ίσως καλύτερα για να μη φεύγει. Ποιον τρόπο χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, μια χαρά τα πας, κανε οτι λένε τα παιδιά, και ολα καλα θα πάνε.....να μας βάζεις και καμία φωτό, αν θες.

----------


## budgie98

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]Δευτερο τάισμα αυτο....δυστυχώς σημερα πρόλαβα να τα ταΐσω μονο δυο φορές αν και π προλοβος δεν ηταν άδειος τελείως...απο αυριο ξεκινάω κανονικά τέσσερις φορές την μερα....παρατήρησα οτι το μικρότερο οταν μένει πάνω απο πέντε λεπτά έξω απο την φωλιά αρχίζει και κρυώνει το δέρμα του ενώ το αλλο οχι...Που οφείλεται αυτο; Α και αυριο ξεκινάω και τις σταγόνες καρνιτινης με αυγό...

----------


## Cristina

Τι μικρά που είναι.....τι μικρά ποδαρακια!!! Κωστα, συνέχισε έτσι και όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Ζέστη θέλουν και τα δύο. Τώρα να φτάσει που είναι πιο μικρό και δεν έχει τις αντοχές του μεγαλύτερου;... Κράτα τους ζεστούς και με την κρεμουλα που συμπληρωνεις την διατροφή τους θα μεγαλώσουν μία χαρά!

----------


## budgie98

Για την ηλικία τους ειναι μια σταλιά...αφου για να δέσω τα ποδια τους πάλευα μια ωρα...δεν μου έδιναν χέρι και φοβάμαι αν τα πιέσω θα τα σπάσω Χαχαχ...σαν οδοντογλυφίδες ειναι...κάπου διάβασα οτι αν η μανα καταλάβει οτι ταΐζονται τα μικρά και δεν την έχουν τόσο ανάγκη υπάρχει περίπτωση αν παρατηρεί την φωλια και να ξανα ζευγαρώσει...ισχύει αυτο;γιατί αν ειναι ετσι πρπει να αρχίζω να ψάχνω κουτιά λάμπες κτλ για να τα μεγαλώσω εξ ολοκλήρου εγω

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο σου, εγω θα φοβόμουν, και να τα πιάσω, τόσο μικροσκοπικά που ειναι.....

----------


## budgie98

Χαχχαχα και τι να έκανα; κριμα δεν ηταν;

----------


## Soulaki

Εννοείται, και εγω θα το πάλευα, οσο μπορούσα....σιγά μην άφηνα να πάνε χαμένα τα πουλακια.

----------


## budgie98

Αυτο ακριβωσς

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν νομίζω αλλά αν συμβεί νομίζω δεν είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να βρεις μία λάμπα και ένα κουτάκι. Αν και σε λίγες μέρες θα αρχίσουν να βγάζουν βελονάκια και φτεράκια οπότε θα κρατούν τη θερμοκρασία τους σταθερή και θα μπορούν να μένουν εκτός φωλιάς πιο πολλή ώρα, ειδικά αν είναι και σε ένα δωμάτιο με θερμοκρασία δωματίου. Είναι αρκετά υποανάπτυκτα ακόμη και φαίνονται πολύ αδύναμα και αυτό είναι κρίσιμο. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι φταίει ότι δεν τάιζαν οι γονείς και δεν έχουν κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα. Τα βλέπεις να μεγαλώνουν καθόλου, έστω και λίγο, ή να βγάζει το μεγαλύτερο βελονάκια; Συνεχίζουν να είναι πιο ενεργητικά;

Δείτε ένα lovebird 16 ημερών και σκεφτείτε πόσο πίσω έχουν μείνει:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Οι γονείς πόσο χρονών μπήκαν σε αναπαραγωγή ; Αν μπήκαν πριν από την επιτρεπόμενη ηλικία συνήθως έχουν τέτοια θέματα οι νεοσσοί , αδυναμία , ανωμαλίες κτλ ! 
Αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι σαν brooder για τα μικρά μπορείς να πάρεις μια πλαστική γυάλα ψαριών σαν το παρακάτω , ένα θερμόμετρο χώρου μέσα να βλέπεις θερμοκρασία , μια λάμπα από πάνω για σταθερή θερμοκρασία (θέλει παραπάνω από αυτη του χώρου δωματίου), με ένα κομμάτι χαρτί κουζίνας στον πάτο και από πάνω του μια στρώση 1-2 εκ. πριονίδι θα είναι πολύ καλά ! 



διάβασε και εφάρμοσε όσα ειπώθηκαν παραπάνω από τα παιδια και όλα θα πάνε καλά ! Κανείς δεν τάισε πρώτη φορά στο χέρι και να είχε εμπειρία ... όλοι ταίζοντας μάθαμε , εσύ τώρα αν χρειαστεί να το κάνεις θα το κάνεις με τον καλύτερο τρόπο και προσεκτικά χωρίς άγχος ! Αν κάτι δε πάει καλά δε πειράζει , έτσι ήταν γραφτό να γίνει  :winky:  Πολύ προσοχή λοιπόν και καλή επιτυχία !  ::

----------


## budgie98

Τα πουλιά απο χθες που ταΐστηκα μ πρώτη φορα με την κρέμα έχουν αλλάξαν κατευθείαν συμπεριφορά και ζωηρεψαν...τωρα αν αναπτύχθηκαν δεν ξερω θα ανεβάσω φωτο το βραδυ σημερινή να δείτε εσείς καλυτερα...θα δω πως θα τα πάνε και αν ειναι σε λίγες μερες θα τα βγάλω απο την φωλια γιατί κανω μισή ωρα που λεει ο λογος αν τα βάλω και να τα βγάλω αφου η θυλάκια ειναι αγρίμι...τα ποια ειναι 1.5 χρόνων περίπου

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην τα ενοχλείς συνέχεια προς το παρόν και ταράζεις το ζευγάρι. Άσε τα. Άλλωστε ακόμη η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή και σίγουρα από φωτογραφίες είναι δύσκολο να διακρίνουμε. Αυτό θα το καταλάβεις σε λίγες μέρες. Άσε να βγάλουν λίγα φτεράκια, όπως αυτό που έδειξα και μετά εφάρμοσε την ιδέα του Μάριου. Αντί για την πλαστική γυάλα μπορείς να τα έχεις και σε οποιοδήποτε πλαστικό, ακόμη και καμία μικρή λεκανίτσα τροφίμων. 
Για τις θερμοκρασίες δες το post #22

----------


## budgie98

Τωρα που πηγα να τα βγάλω για να τα ταΐσω ο προκοβος ηταν γεμάτος αφου τα είχε ταΐσει η θυλάκια και δεν τα τάισα έκανα καλα;εγω καταλαβα διαφορά στο μικρότερο που σημερα φαινόταν σχεδόν σαν το μεγαλύτερο

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία, αυτό είναι θετικό. Οπότε το αφήνεις προς το παρόν. Τάιζε εσύ τις ώρες που λέει αν ο πρόλοβος τους είναι άδειος ή έχει λίγη τροφή. Άσε όπως είχε πει και η Κωνσταντίνα να αδειάζει ο πρόλοβος το βράδυ και να βλέπεις το πρωί τι γίνεται. Λόγω σχολείου θα ξυπνάς και νωρίς οπότε είναι καλά. Αυτό το προτείνω εγώ με την κρίση μου αφού είναι καλύτερα να ταίζονται και από τους γονείς για να αποκτήσουν τα απαραίτητα αντισώματα. Μετά τις 20 μέρες υποτίθεται πως έχουν λάβει τα αντισώματα που πρέπει οπότε μπορείς να τα αναλάβεις περισσότερο εσύ ή και εξ ολοκλήρου αν δεις ότι οι γονείς κουράστηκαν ή  δεν τα ταΐζουν ή αν υπάρχει οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα. 

Περίμενε και την άποψη άλλων παιδιών πάνω σε αυτό.

Τα ζυγίζεις καθημερινά; Έτσι μπορείς να βλέπεις και αν μεγαλώνουν, μένουν στάσιμα ή αδυνατίζουν. Αν μπορείς καλό είναι να γράφεις και εδώ το βάρος τους για να βλέπουμε και εμείς την εξέλιξη μαζί σου!!!

----------


## budgie98

Οχι δεν τα εχω ζυγίσει το είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς...ευτυχώς μου το θύμησες...ξεκινάω απο αυριο το πρωι να ζυγίζω και σας λεω το βάρος...

----------


## budgie98

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]Οι φωτο ειναι σημερινές απο το πρωι...πως σας φαίνονται;

----------


## budgie98

[IMG][/IMG][IMG] [/IMG] Και με δεμένα τε ποδια τους...για να δουμε αυτη τη φορα θα τα βγάλουν;

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ μπορώ ήδη να δω ότι τσούπωσαν λίγο. Αυτό είναι καλό! Μακάρι να συνεχίσουν έτσι!!! Αλλά ακόμη είναι πολύ πολύ πίσω. Το δέσιμο στα πόδια τους είναι επαγγελματικό, πραγματικά. Ελπίζω να μην το βγάλει η μάνα. Αλλά και να το βγάλει εσύ να επιμένεις. Δεν πρέπει να μείνουν με αυτό το πρόβλημα.
Το βάρος του το μέτρησες;

----------


## budgie98

Το μικρότερο έχει πάρει βάρος φαινεται εξάλλου η διαφορά...η ζυγαριά μετράει πάνω απο 15 γραμμάρια και δεν μπορει να τα ζυγίσει...Χαχχα ευχαριςτω Πολυ...και ομως η μανα το έβγαλε παλι το δέσιμο απο το ένα...στο μεταξυ το ένα σημερα το μεγαλύτερο βασικα ζωηρεψαν αφου γύρναγε το κεφαλι αν με τσιμπήσει χαχχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ξεκίνησαν να βγάζουν βελονίτσες στα φτεράκια και μπροστά στον πρόλοβο, κάτι που είναι πολύ θετικό. Επιμένεις στο δέσιμο των ποδιών όπως είπε και ο Ευθύμης και όποτε είναι η ώρα τους να ταιστούν, αν δεν είναι ταισμένα από τους γονείς, τους δίνεις.

----------


## budgie98

Μπορω παντως να πω οτι το περίμενα πολυ πιο δύσκολο αυτο...τωρα το επόμενο τάισμα ειναι στις 5 αλλά εκείνη την ωρα όλες αυτές τις μερες ειναι ταϊσμένα...ξαναδίνω στις 11:30 όπως πρπει η τους δίνω και στο ενδιάμεσο;τα ποδια θα τα ξαναδεσω μόλις τα ταΐσω για μα μη τα ενοχλώ...Υπάρχει πρόβλημα που δεν πήρα ακομη την καρνιτινη;ο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι αφού είναι ταισμένα, ξαναδίνεις στις 11:30, όχι νωρίτερα. Καλό είναι να την πάρεις σύντομα γιατί βοηθάει πολύ στο να αναπτυχθούν γρηγορότερα τα μωράκια  :Happy:

----------


## budgie98

Απλα την έχουν σε κουτί με 7-8 μπουκαλάκια και λεω μήπως βρω μεμονωμένα μπουκαλάκια για να μην παει χαμένη

----------


## Efthimis98

Πώς τα πάνε τα μικρά;  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν ήσουν Αθήνα θα σου έδινα εγώ, όντως είναι σε μπουκαλάκια αρκετά.

----------


## budgie98

Παιδιά δυστυχώς το μικρότερο δεν τα κατάφερε απο χθες ηταν νωχελικό και σημερα το βρήκα ψόφιο...το μεγάλο ειναι ενταξει ακομη...στο μεταξυ ειδα και τους γονείς να ζευγαρώνουν δυο φορές σημερα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να παρατήσουν το μικρο;αγόρασα και την καρνιτινη και τους έβαλα στο νερο

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Κώστα! Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα αντέξει το μεγάλο τουλάχιστον. 

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να προσχωρήσουν σε νέα γέννα εφόσον ζευγαρώνουν. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ζευγαρώνουν απλά για να δείξουν την αγάπη του το ένα στο άλλο, για να δέσουν τη σχέση τους, όπως π.χ. τα κοκατίλ και οι μεγάλοι παπαγάλοι κυρίως. Αλλά δεν νομίζω. Πιστεύω σύντομα θα έχεις νέα αυγά. Καλά έκανες και έβαλες καρνιτίνη. Μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που σου πρότεινε ο Μάριος; Έχεις θερμόμετρο χώρου; Νομίζω πως πρέπει να πάρεις το μικρό και να το ταΐζεις αποκλειστικά εσύ. Για να έχεις τον έλεγχο τουλάχιστον ότι ταΐζεις επαρκώς. Να αφαιρέσεις τη φωλιά, να την καθαρίσεις τελείως και να την ξανά βάλεις αν θέλεις να προχωρήσεις σε νέα αναπαραγωγή. Να δώσεις και υλικό για τον πάτο για να τη φτιάξει η θηλυκή. 

Αυτά αφού περιμένεις λίγες μέρες να δεις τις εξελίξεις: αν συνεχίσουν να ζευγαρώνουν, αν αρχίσει και κουβαλά νέο υλικό στη φωλιά.

Περνάει χρόνο στη φωλιά; Συνεχίσει να ταΐζει καθόλου και αυτή;

Μην αποκλείουμε και το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να έμεινα πίσω στην ανάπτυξη για κάποιο άλλο λόγο (υγείας) που δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε. Δυστυχώς στην αναπαραγωγή όλα παίζουν και η φύση έχει φροντίσει να επιβιώνουν μόνο οι ισχυρότεροι, δυνατότεροι και υγιέστεροι οργανισμοί.

----------


## budgie98

Για μενα το "δύσκολο" κομμάτι στο να ταΐζω αποκλειςτικα εγω ειναι πρώτον οτι δεν ξερω τι λάμπες χρειάζομαι γιατί απο οτι εχω καταλάβει πρπει να ειναι όλη μερα ανοιχτή και δεύτερη οτι δεν μπορω να ταΐζω ακριβώς τις ωρες γιατί εκεί γύρως στις 12 λείπω και γω απο το σπιτι και οι δικοί μου και στην ουσία το τάισμα παει γύρως τις τρεις που επιστρέφω...η θηλυκιά ειναι μές Α στην φωλια ναι όλη μερα και οταν δίνω μιλλετ το βάζει με το κλωνάρι μέσα στην φωλια και έπειτα αρχίζει και κόβει σε κομμάτια το κλαρί...τωρα που γυρισα έφτιαξα κρέμα να το ταΐσω και ο προλοβος ηταν σχεδόν γεμάτος ηταν δηλαδη ταϊσμένο το μικρο απλα το τάισα και γω λιγο...για να συμπληρώσω...
Απλα πιστευω επειδή ηταν η πρώτη τους γεννά ηταν άπειρα και γιαυτο έχουμε αυτο το αποτέλεσμα...θα τα αφήσω να κάνουν αλλη μια αναπαραγωγή να δω παλι την συμπεριφορά τους για να ξερω και για το μέλλον...

----------


## Efthimis98

Καταλαβαίνω ότι το πρόγραμμα σου είναι αρκετά στριμωγμένο αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάποια άλλη λύση. Αυτή η κίνηση που κάνει με το μίλλετ υποδεικνύει ότι θέλει να ξανά φτιάξει την φωλιά για επόμενη αναπαραγωγή. Εφόσον το ταΐζει είναι σε καλό σημείο. Τι θα γίνει όμως αν θελήσει να κάνει αυγά; Θα αφήσεις να συνεχίσει την αναπαραγωγή στη ίδια φωλιά; Πρέπει σίγουρα κάπως να καθαριστεί και να απολυμανθεί πριν προχωρήσει. Ο αρσενικός ταΐζει καθόλου;

----------


## budgie98

Πιστευω οτι το προγράμμα καπως θα το προσαρμοστώ δηλαδη μα ταΐζω στις 7:30 μετα στις 1:30 με δυο και μετα την υπόλοιπη μερα μια τις 6 και αλλη μια στις 12...αν γινεται βέβαια ετσι;και μετα να με ακτατοπισετε στο πως να φτιάξω το κουτί και τι λάμπα να βρω και όλα Οκ μετα...απλα αυτο δεν ξερω αν μπορω αν ταΐζω αυτές τις ωρες...

----------


## budgie98

Τον αρσενικό τον βλέπω να μπαίνει στην φωλια αλλά δεν τον εχω προσέξει να ταΐζει

----------


## budgie98

Τελικα παιδιά ψοφησε και το αλλο σημερα...το πρωι αρνιόταν να φάει και τωρα που γυρισα το βρήκα ψόφιο...σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολυ για τις συμβουλές σας και για επόμενη αναπαραγωγή θα σας ενημερώσω με καινούργιο θεμα...τελικα η φύση οτι ειναι να το κανει θα το κανει οτι και να κάνουμε εμείς

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Κώστα αλλά όλα είναι μέσα στην αναπαραγωγή, και οι χαρές και οι λύπες. Ίσως να μην ήταν πρόβλημα των γονιών αλλά κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα που δεν μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε στους νεοσσούς. Για αυτό μπορεί και να υπολείπονταν στην ανάπτυξη. 

Προς το παρόν, για να προχωρήσεις σε νέα αναπαραγωγή, απολύμανε όλο το κλουβί, τα σκεύη και τη φωλιά πολύ πολύ καλά και βάλε τους υλικό. Καλό υλικό είναι να δώσεις άχυρο, από αυτό που τρώνε τα τρωκτικά. 

Καλή τύχη στην επόμενη αναπαραγωγή και περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις σε νέο θέμα!

----------


## budgie98

Ξεκινάω καινούργιο θεμα για να με βοηθήσετε και παράλληλα

----------

